# Starting the new year off right



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Took the family out on my local river. 2007 was a very good year. Big bass were fairly common and I feel like I have a good understanding of the fishing. Well, it looks like 2008 is starting of on the right foot. The big boy was well over 5 lbs. He was released but 20 or so brim did not have the same luck ;D Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome!!

That looks good


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice. Plastic worm?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Nice. Plastic worm?



[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] I had the family in the boat. Do you think they would have the patience for endless casting? Nope, wild shiners put on a good show for them. 2 bass and 1 mudfish kept them entertained. All in about 45 minutes.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The brim were caught while we ate lunch at the island. Turns out the rope swing hole is also good for brim fishing.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> > Nice. Plastic worm?
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] I had the family in the boat. Do you think they would have the patience for endless casting? Nope, wild shiners put on a good show for them. 2 bass and 1 mudfish kept them entertained. All in about 45 minutes.


Thought maybe you abandoned them on the island and left to find fish.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Id say it all has to do with the Power Pole


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Jonesin for some bluegills now. Thanks Tom.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

wow those gills look good pan fried!

The Wekiva looks good. How u liking that power pole on the river. I love mine in those situations.

AC


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wekiva  SSShhhhh ;D Just remember run it at your own risk. Submerged logs and other hazards await. 

The Power Pole is great hopefully it will stand up to my abuse. I don't know if its worth the price they charge but luckily Thresher turned us on to the 1/2 price sale at boaters world last year. That made the pain much more tolerable even though I will have around $1K into it with the riser plate and remote anyways. Compare that to a $16 mushroom anchor :-[. 

If I had to rate my more expensive accessories in order of importance to me they would be:

1. Poling Platform & Push Pole
2. Trolling Motor
3. Power Jack Plate
4. 4 Blade Prop with cupping
5. Trim Tabs 
6. Power Pole
7. Casting Platform

My favorite accessory? That would be my cup holder ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I really like the beer bottle opener under the hatch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

> My favorite accessory? That would be my cup holder ;D


Why? JRH fishing with you? ;D ;D Don't need not stink'n cup holder. 


Nice fish.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

It either the camera or me but those brim look huge, nice bass


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> Wekiva   SSShhhhh  ;D Just remember run it at your own risk. Submerged logs and other hazards await.
> 
> The Power Pole is great hopefully it will stand up to my abuse. I don't know if its worth the price they charge but luckily Thresher turned us on to the 1/2 price sale at boaters world last year. That made the pain much more tolerable even though I will have around $1K into it with the riser plate and remote anyways. Compare that to a $16 mushroom anchor  :-[.
> 
> ...


Wow thats alot of accessories, starting to look like a gheenoe I saw a while back.......it was green and had a PP.......but that guy sold(out) his gheenoe for a Hewes...........hmmmm


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You just gotta poke, poke, poke and see what happens don't ya.............


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

If I knew you didnt take it so well, I wouldn't poke! [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice!  Those fish look tasty!  Since our lakes have dried up I grilled up some deer backstraps over the weekend.   Hmmmm.....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I just had dinner and you are making me hungry again ;D


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great day out with the family!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Bwaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad u had fun with your family!


I will be buzzin in soon whenever I get it.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice fish Tom. I dig the layout of your boat.


----------

